# Heads up!!!!



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

THE OCTAGON IS EMPTY!!!!! SAW WHAT I THINK WAS A COBIA. SMALL BAIT ALL AROUND THE PIER! I LANDED ENOUGH CRABS TO FEED HALF OF FLORIDA SO A CRAB BOIL IS IN MY FUTURE. MISSED 6 GOOD HITS AND SOMETHING SNAPPED MY BUDDY'S POLE LIKE A TWIG BEFORE BREAKING THE LINE.
ALOT OF ACTIVITY AT THE TOP OF THE WATER. MY CURLY TAIL GRUB TOOK A BEATING SO I RECOMMEND USING IT. TIP OF ADVICE: PRESOAK YOUR LURE IN SQUID, SHRIMP, OR FISH ENTRAILS BEFORE YOU FISH. I LIKE TO SOAK THE CURLY TAIL WITH SHRIMP OVERNIGHT AS WELL AS INJECT IT WITH JUICE FROM IT. NOW WITH METAL LURES TRY SOME MENHADEN ENTRAILS THE OILIER AND SMELLIER THE BETTER. AS FOR RAW BAITS THE CUT MULLET WAS CONSISTENTLY EATEN WHILE THE SQUID AND SHRIMP WEREN'T TOUCHED. SHEEPIES WERE AGAINST THE PILINGS BUT NO LUCK WITH THEM.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Nice report. Crabs look to be good size?


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

You talking pogies or like glass minnows?


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

rfh21 said:


> You talking pogies or like glass minnows?


small pinfish. they were so close i hand scooped them with an aquarium net


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

jaster said:


> Nice report. Crabs look to be good size?


all were big except for one little guy that i tossed by out to get a drum with


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

jaster said:


> Nice report. Crabs look to be good size?


all were big except for one little guy that i tossed by out to get a drum with


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

Might have to toss a net out there on the way to the beach in the kayak. Thanks for the info 850


----------



## 850lover (Oct 28, 2008)

no prob. By the way there was something huge swimming around the pilings I couldn't tell what it was. Thought it was a porpoise at first but it never came up for air. didnt see any more sheepies after it appeared. my pics of it are blurry. maybe a big grouper


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

I'm not familiar with them but watched a lot of fishing shows involving Goliath Grouper. I don't know if they would even come into the bay here or not. But something like that would make short work of most poles and love structure.


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

rfh21 said:


> I'm not familiar with them but watched a lot of fishing shows involving Goliath Grouper. I don't know if they would even come into the bay here or not. But something like that would make short work of most poles and love structure.


My dad tells stories of Jewfish (goliath..whatever) being caught at Ft Pickens pier...back in the day. They could definitely be in the bay.

Good report 850. Nothin like a good mess of crabs!


----------



## spec-tacular! (Aug 20, 2012)

Hey Tim sound like we need to head to the octogon pier to catch some bait!


----------

